# freezing clam chowder



## Merlin (Dec 7, 2003)

I've got some cans of SeaWatch chopped clams (really good!), but they are too large for the two of us.  Will clams freeze okay if I make a half batch?  (Well, I know they'll freeze, but will they be all right when thawed again?)  I don't suppose I can make a full batch, milk and all, and freeze that...
--John


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

You might want to do some kind of search but I have a clam chowder recipe that makes a ton and they said it was fine to freeze - so I did, I ate it about 3 months later - and I'm still typing


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a most excellent Clam Chowder recipe that yields quite a bit.  Of course, 1 gallon of it doesn't last but 24 hours or so, as it gets eaten very fast.  I've tried doubling that recipe, and freezing most of it for later, especially as my mother-in-law likes the stuff, and she can eat what I make.  Well, when I thawed some out, the potatoes were mealy and had lost their structure.  Now, I go with a yield of about 1 1/2 gallons, and that leaves me, my other half, and her Mom enough to eat a good dinner, and lunch the next couple of days, and not so much that it spoils before it all gets eaten.

Now, if I can just teach them the importance of reheating just enough to fill your bowl, instead of reheating the entire batch, and only eating half of it......


----------



## droplwrdr1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Could someone send me a clam chowder recipe, I would like to prepare it at school with my students.

thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 29, 2004)

droplwrdr1 said:
			
		

> Could someone send me a clam chowder recipe, I would like to prepare it at school with my students.
> 
> thanks



Here's a link to another thread on the site where we were talking about soup recipies.  AllenMI posted what sounds like an excellent clam chowder recipe!

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5955&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10


----------



## marmalady (Nov 29, 2004)

Legal Seafoods sells their 'chowda' frozen, so I don't see why not!

? for those of you who have done it - how does the milk freeze?  My first thought was to freeze the chowder up to the point where you add the milk, but then I thought of Legal Seafoods, and started wondering.


----------



## GB (Nov 29, 2004)

I buy frozen clam chowder from a mom and pop shop down the street from my parents. There are no chunks of potatoes in their chowder so that is not a problem. It freezer great.


----------

